# Android phone btw 22 to 27k



## @|\||_|:) (Mar 28, 2011)

please help me select a phone....
budget 22 to 27k
os android
confused btw incredible s , htc desire hd, se neo...
i can even go for se xperia arc if its good enough...
also should i wait for d dual core processers, 
i mean when are they coming in indian market,,,...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2011)

@anu (hope i have spelled your name right), if you can wait, wait for Arc. 

dual core will come eventually. first to launch should be Samsung Galaxy S2. but will surely be priced at 35k.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 28, 2011)

Incredible S is better than Desire HD and yes we all are waiting for SE Neo & Arc...
The Difference between Arc and Neo is that Arc doesn't have a front facing camera,so I think u must decide that u need a front facing camera or not.
Both Neo and Incredible S are good but get ur hands on both then u only decide which one is better(even I m going to do the same and is going to buy one amongst them  )

And the dual core phones are not going to come in India before 2 months(atleast)


----------



## drumster (Mar 28, 2011)

Get the Nexus S


----------



## webgenius (Mar 28, 2011)

If you can shell out 27k, you can get a really good phone.
My suggestion: Get a dual-core phone like the Optimus-2X.


----------



## dsneih (Mar 28, 2011)

wait for dual core .. once they are available in market price of these phones will go down


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 28, 2011)

if u wanna wait then u need to wait for atleast 2 months for dual core phones thats for sure...So decide u wanna buy it now or later,the prices will obviously go down these phones but I thing 1Ghz is also fine for an average user...


----------



## @|\||_|:) (Mar 29, 2011)

thnkss a lot for ur replies....bt i really dont want to wait for 2 months...
n yes i am an average user so i guess 1ghz is olryt...
but just want to know about the launch date of xperia arc...
and is incredible is the best phone available at this time under my budget....
please help just dnt want to wait any longer.....


----------



## vishurocks (Mar 29, 2011)

If u don't want to wait for long, then just wait for few days. Neo and arc will be launched probably 1st week of april


----------



## k4ce (Mar 29, 2011)

I would recommend you go for the Incredible S or the Nexus S ... No point waiting ... Cos every two months you will keep getting newer stuff ... how long will you keep waiting 

Incredible S is supposed to have the best froyo implementation as per Engadget ...


----------



## @|\||_|:) (Mar 29, 2011)

yeahhh i guesss one more weak wont kill....
ill just wait for another weak but i wont go for neo nw...
just waiting for the arc.... hope its worth waiting...
newaz thnks for d replies....


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 30, 2011)

Xperia Arc is expected to come in Market in 1st week of March but the only pros in that is that it doesn't have a front facing and I strictly would not recommend to buy it soon after it is launched as with in few days after its launch the price of the phone will lower down for sure.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 30, 2011)

Get the Xperia Play. You will have the bragging rights then. 

The Arc is a capable machine and beats the Incredible S in almost all respects. Screen, camera, android version, unlocked bootloader , PS SUITE, etc etc.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

HTC Desire according to me. It's a good overall phone.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 31, 2011)

Yup.. should wait for Arc. 
Desire comes below his range actually... . 
No No to Desire HD.
YES to Xperia Play if comes within your budget. Have to wait a month.
Definitely wait till April end to see if SGSII is releasing and at wat price. Even if at 30K, its well worth to increase your budget and get it.
If incredible S and desire S are out, check them out in croma or somewhere. HTC phones are always good. Though if dual cores are coming in a price of incredibles S+~3K, no use getting that one.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 31, 2011)

The Arc is available on flipkart. The play should be out next week. 

Btw, this should make your case stronger. 

Sony Ericsson Xperia arc Review | What Mobile


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

Xperia Arc's got a single core 1 ghz proccy(newer Snapdragon)

Xperia Play's preview looks promising but I am not quite able to find exact specs


----------



## Soumik (Mar 31, 2011)

wow.. arc available already! India is getting real fast on these releases . If OP tries out arc somewhere, am sure he would love it


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> wow.. arc available already! India is getting real fast on these releases . If OP tries out arc somewhere, am sure he would love it



I feel proccy is little outdated for its orice


----------



## Soumik (Mar 31, 2011)

btw.. i think Play has the same hardware as arc. corrent me if i am wrong. The marginally higher price is only for the addition of gaming controls.



thetechfreak said:


> I feel proccy is little outdated for its orice


Is there any other newer snapdragon available in market? I thought it was the latest snapdragon.
For me, for a gaming phone, play should have had Adreno 220. But comes with Adreno 205, which is a small disappointment.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

At a budget of Rs. 27000 one really expects a dual core phone....So I think we should reccomend those

Maybe Optimus 2x?


----------



## Soumik (Mar 31, 2011)

Any idea when O2X will launch? SGSII might launch sooner than that.  And i have more faith in Samsung pricing than LG. SO i recommend wait for a month and get SGSII. Well worth the price premium (if launched at 30K). Same goes for O2X as well.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> Any idea when O2X will launch? SGSII might launch sooner than that.  And i have more faith in Samsung pricing than LG. SO i recommend wait for a month and get SGSII. Well worth the price premium (if launched at 30K). Same goes for O2X as well.



No idea. LG will tease consumer's just like they did before launching Optimus One.......
I just hope it's priced competitive.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 31, 2011)

Dual core is a waste nowadays. The OS isnt optimized and will only be so when Android 2.4 aka Ice cream sandwich is released and that oo in Q3. Add a few more months taken by manufacturers to implement it and you are down to December at the earliest.


----------



## @|\||_|:) (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks for your replies...
but now that i have read your reviews and also what op think on other forums, i feel this is not the right time to buy a high end phone...
i think i should wait for a month for the dual core...
bcoz that will certainly bring the price of these phones down and also within a month they will become a bit out dated...
even though i hate it but i feel its worth waiting for a months...


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> i think i should wait for a month for the dual core...



Yup...you will be happy with your purchase if you get a dual core phone.


----------



## @|\||_|:) (Mar 31, 2011)

do you have any idea about release of dual core phones......


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2011)

@thetechfreak, don't rate a mobile just looking at their processor. its not like a PC where the PC with fastest processor & best graphics wins. 

@OP, better wait. SGS2 should be priced higher than Xperia Play. it (S2) would have been a terrific portable gaming console had it shipped with a slide out KB. still Xpera Arc looks cool.

BTW nowadays trend is a manufacturer launches mobiles that looks the same without any variation. Xperia X10 mini, X8, X10 mini pro, X10, Arc, Xperia Pro, Xperia Play. all looks like a xerox copy of the same mobile.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2011)

But guys Arc doesn't have a front facing camera...And if one is spending around 27-28K and buying a phone without a front facing camera then it is not worth it (atleast now a days)


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> @thetechfreak, don't rate a mobile just looking at their processor. its not like a PC where the PC with fastest processor & best graphics wins.



Well, I was suggesting a bit of futue proofing. I am not such an expert reccomender of Mobile so trying to reccomend and get some gyaan.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 31, 2011)

Sam said:


> nowadays trend is a manufacturer launches mobiles that looks the same without any variation. Xperia X10 mini, X8, X10 mini pro, X10, Arc, Xperia Pro, Xperia Play. all looks like a xerox copy of the same mobile.



very true... damn even all Samsung phones also look the same. The same iPhone ish design thats there in almost all samsung phones. SGS, SGSII, Ace, SGSL... heck even my old Star has the same basic design . When i ask my friends about SGS and SGSL.. as to what they think, first reaction i get is u already have a similar phone na?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

whatever it is.. The phones are quite good and reccomendable to others.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 31, 2011)

offcourse they are... 
now recommending wait for a month, then, SGS+, HTC Incredible, SE Arc... whichever is least priced, go got it 
Ofcourse if dual cores dont go out of your budget, get one of them, cause they are the future proof ones.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 31, 2011)

The Arc is a very powerful multimedia device, The UI is pretty different feels liek an archos or a zune its got an HD cam donno the price wuz around 29K roughly beats the Samsung phones at least I guess donno about the Play though


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

I think the Xperia Play will be better. Its touted to be a gaming phone. So more hardware maybe.

Reccomending a phone is going to be very difficult in coming months.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ 175gm. yes its light but for a mobile, its way too heavy. powerful H/W but so heavy.


----------



## NainO (Apr 1, 2011)

Hardware wise all three - Xperia Play, Arc and Neo are same. All three have Scorpian processor and adreno 205 graphics.
I prefer Arc over Play. Xperia Play is for gamin' freaks.

I would rather buy a sony PSP than Xperia play and enjoy GOW, Tekken etc. (than Bruce Lee, NFS Shift etc. on Xperia Play)


----------



## Anorion (Apr 2, 2011)

yrah I dont get the PSP certification and what exactly it means I still think the arc (wnna know why? HD VId!) will be a better device than play, the neo is obviously a tier below the arc come on, although I havent seen the play, and I w0nder why its the only xperia device with thart certification. and suddenly all phones has a gpu spec. cant fkn wait to check out the play tho.


----------



## webgenius (Apr 2, 2011)

Samsung Nexus S is released in India now. Check it out. People are reporting that it is available for as less as 27k.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Sony Ericsson XPERIA Arc review: Android de Triumph - GSMArena.com


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> Samsung Nexus S is released in India
> now. Check it out. People are
> reporting that it is available for as less
> as 27k.


 Don't know how many stores it will be available in but at flipkart.com , it costs 26.5k


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2011)

Here in Kolkata stores the Sansung Nexus S is available and Price is Rs.26,000 including all. 
But@OP- You should go either with Arc or with Neo. If looks is no factor then go for NEO.


----------



## @|\||_|:) (Apr 2, 2011)

guys just checked engadget.com and xperia arc is rated 7 outta 10 while play 6 and incredible s 8.....  and they have also said that xperia arc has some software issues and also its video quality is disappointing... would you still suggest xperia arc over incredible s.....


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2011)

Course ARC will be better than Incredible S, but Incredible S has 256MB extra RAM. But Design, Camera quality, Reality Display and Audio quality are far better in ARC, and that mentioned Video quality issue is software related, a FW update will fix it and AFAIK Incredible S's video recording has more issues than ARC's. Read Gsmarena's review on both of them.

Sony Ericsson XPERIA Arc review: Android de Triumph - GSMArena.com

HTC Incredible S review: Smart and curvy - GSMArena.com


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 3, 2011)

@|\||_|:) said:


> guys just checked engadget.com and xperia arc is rated 7 outta 10 while play 6 and incredible s 8.....  and they have also said that xperia arc has some software issues and also its video quality is disappointing... would you still suggest xperia arc over incredible s.....



I'd say... wait for dual core phones... No Android phone is perfect.

I like to change phones every year... so for me, 12k is the limit... 1k for each month...

Cheers!


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2011)

yes, no android mobiles are perfect at release. software updates fixes most. wait for Arc to receive some patches & then make your move.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 3, 2011)

Am quite impressed with the Arc review actually. Its a few months late.. i mean it will be beaten by the dual cores in a battle of the flagships in a few months from now, but it still is a damn good looking and powerful phone. I'd say if u cant wait, go for it over HTC incredible s,se xperia neo or play. Play just aint got the right hardware in it for a true gaming phone. I'd rather get the latest PSP instead.
Neo's the subsidised Arc, so if u have the budget, forget neo, get Arc


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Am quite impressed with the Arc review actually. Its a few months late.. i mean it will be beaten by the dual cores in a battle of the flagships in a few months from now, but it still is a damn good looking and powerful phone. I'd say if u cant wait, go for it over HTC incredible s,se xperia neo or play. Play just aint got the right hardware in it for a true gaming phone. I'd rather get the latest PSP instead.
> Neo's the subsidised Arc, so if u have the budget, forget neo, get Arc



Perfectly said, ARC is some design beauty


----------



## @|\||_|:) (Apr 3, 2011)

arc is now available near my place and my brother brought it for 29300....
its awesome looking, i mean i can easily say its by far  the best looking android phone....
it has a great camera no doubt but i dont think its worth it....
its slow and u can easily notice that....
going from each homesceeen to another and then checking the photographs,,, its lacking something i dont know what becoz i am not xpert at this...
but i can easily say that its not worth 30k.....
nobody would like to spend 30k just for some sleek  and super good looking gadget.....
atleast i wont....
sooo what will you suggest me now..... 
i mean incredible s does not have good camera and smart design...
and arc does have that but its so not right for 3ok...


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 3, 2011)

@|\||_|:) said:


> i mean incredible s does not have good camera and smart design...
> and arc does have that but its so not right for 30k...



I just saw Incredible S 2 days back at a showroom in Jalandhar, but couldn't get a chance to operate it,Is is a nice phone,it looks good and camera is also not that bad as I asked the dealer n he said "its best android phone available in tha market till date and the camera is also good",you can also compare its camera with help of photo quality compare tool at gsmarena.com.
Have a look at Incredible S at store near u n i hope u will surely like it,


----------



## Anorion (Apr 3, 2011)

@|\||_|:) said:


> going from each homesceeen to another and then checking the photographs,,, its lacking something i dont know what becoz i am not xpert at this...


The photos albums are arranged as piles of scattered prints, the animation from click to a gallery is pretty long and blank squares appear before the photos get loaded 
yeah there are a whole ton of these UI glitches, but they are a mainstay in every single android phone I have seen

Theres an elephant in the room, it makes a little more sense to get even an older iphone, yeah its not worth 30k if your expecting a certain set of things, but it has plenty to offer as a device on its own and most importantly, it really is better than a lot of other android devices out there


----------



## NainO (Apr 3, 2011)

@|\||_|:) said:


> its slow and u can easily notice that....
> going from each homesceeen to another and then checking the photographs,,,



Well that's unexpected. Android Gingerbread with Scorpian Proccesor; and it still lags!!!
This may be result of heavily customised UI.



> sooo what will you suggest me now.....
> i mean incredible s does not have good camera and smart design...
> and arc does have that but its so not right for 3ok...



Under the hood, both Arc and Incredible S are almost same (though Incredible S has bigger amount of RAM). So, I dont think Incredible S would prove to be a much better performer than Arc.
Since your budget is great, I think you should wait for arrival of dual core phones. The "single core" phone era soon gonna meet its end.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 3, 2011)

Anorion said:


> The photos albums are arranged as piles of scattered prints, the animation from click to a gallery is pretty long and blank squares appear before the photos get loaded
> yeah there are a whole ton of these UI glitches, but they are a mainstay in every single android phone I have seen



You need a faster SD card (class 6 or above) and should consider upgrading to the 20k+ Android phones which have 1 GHz processors and tons of RAM. That way, your experience would be excellent.

How much would a 2 year old, used iPhone 3Gs cost you?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 4, 2011)

@|\||_|:) said:


> arc is now available near my place and my brother brought it for *29300*....



Flipkart Price is Rs.28499 for ARC, and I am sure store Price will be 1-1.5k lesser than that, so the Price is around 27k if not less , now how your bro got it for Rs.29300?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 4, 2011)

Look I seriously dont think the hardware is responsible for the UI bugs. Although most Android phones have a lot of bells and whistles in their UI, they are full of glitches and bugs. This is in every single model, only less in some and more in others, and different in each. This can be looked past, I think every single android purchaser has made this sacrifice. Im not reco the iPhone over the Arc, they are meant for different things, and I believe both of them have their markets. Im saying in terms of UI, the touchscreen, the applications, and the ecosystem, it is simply better, despite (or because of) a lack of multi-tasking, customization etc.... and every android purchase has to be made in the light of these realities. It makes sense to pay a premium for a product when its good at something. This is the reason why its not OK to buy a phone just because it has a touchscreen remember that trend? In this case, the premium would be for the multimedia capabilities which is the only thing the phone really has to offer despite the abysmal default memory, not for the touchscreen or the ecosystem at all and if it does not seem worth it, then the phone is not for you.


----------



## @|\||_|:) (Apr 4, 2011)

@ Anorion
i know arc is not for me... 
see the thing is i have been saving for almost 10 months and my last phone was samsung f480i, and now i want an android phone which i wont be changing atlst for a year and half.... so i want the best phone available under my budget which should not disappoint me atleast for a year...
i know this may sound too demanding in this fast pace of changing technology...but all i want is a phone that should  be a pleasure for the first six months and should not be a disappointment for another six months..... i think dats not too demanding after spending almost 30k... is it??????
soooo please suggest me something because i am not gonnna change my phone every now and then....


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 4, 2011)

@|\||_|:) said:


> @ Anorion
> i know arc is not for me...see the thing is i have been saving for almost 10 months and now i want an android phone which i wont be changing atlst for a year and half.... so i want the best phone available under my budget which should not disappoint me atleast for a year...
> i know this may sound too demanding in this fast pace of changing technology...but all i want is a phone that should  be a pleasure for the first six months and should not be a disappointment for another six months..... i think dats not too demanding after spending almost 30k... is it??????
> soooo please suggest me something because i am not gonnna change my phone every now and then....



Go for Incredible S coz HTC has the best UI after Apple.
And I m also searching for a phone from more than a month for myself and I m having a budget of 25K,Incredible S will cost somewhere around 26k.I m going to buy it very soon coz after getting hands on and reading the reviews on the internet of almost all the top phones available in a budget of 30K,I have came to conclusion that Incredible S is the best.
U can also have a look at this thread and u can see that Incredible S have got the maximum votes.
So now its upto u...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 4, 2011)

Weird that you say that the arc is slow. Most reviews i have read says that the arc is silky smooth. Oh yea, delete the timescape widget from the home screen and then say. 

Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc review from TechRadar UK's expert reviews of Mobile phones


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2011)

The ARC is not slow by any means, it just can't be  and you can't expect iPhone type silky smoothness in it also. That's because one runs on iOS and other on Android.


----------

